# Info on different types of burrs



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Stumbled upon this very informative web page not sure if it has been linked to before or if the author is a member

http://www.kwilson.fsnet.co.uk/burrs.htm all about burrs

some other good stuff http://www.kwilson.fsnet.co.uk/grinder_tweaks.htm and http://www.kwilson.fsnet.co.uk/Bogiesan.htm


----------

